# 2013 UWC Turkey Camp!!!!



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Come and visit our site and enter your kids for an amazing weekend!!!!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

So if anyone knows I would appreciate the info.

So I donated to this and I expected it to come up with a place to enter my boys name, but nothing came up. I entered my info for donation and it said thanks and that was it. Is that how it is supposed to happen ?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I think that is right. Then if they draw your name you can pick a youth (your son) to come hunt.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

There's a note section where you can put the youth's name in before you check out. No worries. Shoot us an email @ [email protected] and we'd be happy to attach the information to your entry.

Good luck!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

guner said:


> So if anyone knows I would appreciate the info.
> 
> So I donated to this and I expected it to come up with a place to enter my boys name, but nothing came up. I entered my info for donation and it said thanks and that was it. Is that how it is supposed to happen ?


Thanks for donatuion to this great cause. good luck to your son


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Happy to donate and I have and would anyway, it just would put a little icing on the cake for him to draw.

Boy I hope he takes me with him  ...... Of course if he doesnt he is walking to Turkey camp :lol:


----------

